# Weight Limit on Fox RP2 rear shock



## 5 Star Bomb (May 8, 2010)

Im 5'11 and 235 lbs. Is this too much weight for a Fox RP2 rear shock?

Ride in midwest so its mostly XC riding with very little drops. Mostly going over roots, gravel, log etc.

Thanks for the input


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

It depends on the full suspension frame. I believe the RP2 can hold at least 250 psi, but how much you need is based on leverage ratio and type of suspension.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the max pressure on Fox air shocks is 300PSI. At your weight I think you'll be fine.


----------



## 5 Star Bomb (May 8, 2010)

mtnbiker72 said:


> It depends on the full suspension frame. I believe the RP2 can hold at least 250 psi, but how much you need is based on leverage ratio and type of suspension.


Gary Fisher 2010 Hifi plus.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

5 Star Bomb said:


> Gary Fisher 2010 Hifi plus.


http://fisherbikes.com/pdf/fisherbikes/FR_2009_suspension_setup_card_10.pdf


----------



## FisherCaliber (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi five star,

I'm a shade under 5'10" weigh 235 and ride a 2009 Hi Fi.

I ride a lot of technical singletrack and "big air" (yeah right) is 18" off the ground. I'm running about 200 psi in my RP 2 and it works just fine.


----------



## 5 Star Bomb (May 8, 2010)

Hey thanks to everyone for the input.


----------



## tomlukas (Jan 17, 2011)

Gary Fisher 2010 Hifi plus
230lbs
190 PSI but still loking for the right pressure.


----------

